# Carpet Replacement



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey guys i am in need of new floor carpet. I have searched and am unable to find a site that sells a direct replacement of the carpet. I have a 98 4 door sentra and would love to be able to find a direct replacement carpet. If anyone knows of a good and reliable site in which i can purchase some carpet it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm 99% sure JC Whitney sells replacement carpet in various colors for the B14.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i hope you're getting black!!!...this is a link from a long time ago, and im farely certain its the EXACT same for the 200sx, when i start fresh (w/out this long ass link) for a 200 instead of my old sentra, the price jumps $50 or so...so get this and consider yourself saving money! http://66.45.76.155/?SESSIONID=EVV5...SSAN&moldNum=726&model=SENTRA+-+NISSAN+SENTRA


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

These guys carry a good supply of pre-molded carpet.. have several Nissan apps.

http://www.accmats.com/


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

$160?
yikes


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> $160?
> yikes


I guess if you want good stuff, that's what it costs..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah
i was just expecting like under $100


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

just for fun I check a dealers price.... $138.83


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

dealer is 138?? i dont know about that one.....if i got mine like 3 years ago from JC whitney in black for like $140. direct fit, pre molded and all i had to do was cut holes for the seat bolts, ecu, center console, etc.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I plan on getting black carpet for my 200 soon and I will be using either the JC Whitney black carpet or the ACCmats black carpet. I've been wanting to black out the interior for a long time now.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> I plan on getting black carpet for my 200 soon and I will be using either the JC Whitney black carpet or the ACCmats black carpet. I've been wanting to black out the interior for a long time now.


I would imagine the ACCmats carpet is a lot better than the JC Whitney stuff. You can find some good deals through JC but they also sell a lot of crap.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ i agree jcw stuff may be pretty shody (i meen you can get it in neon yellow..........i have nothing left to say lol) and you dont want chincy looking carpet. id spend the extra money and get very high quality carpet in jet black for my car


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

mmm black carpet would be nice
too bad im too freakin cheap to drop 2 bills on some carpet


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i may be looking at the wrong carpet but jcw says its now $219! http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/ProductDisplay/s-10101/p-6692/c-10101


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

I recently got carpet for my sentra 91 from http://www.accmats.com/ through dealer for $138, carpet sounds pretty decent. I am happy with the purchase.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

ok i just found this thread and my carpet is crap and the padding is also coming up on my drivers side so I was thinking of replacing it now does this aftermarket come with the padding also?


----------

